# Bluebonnet



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

33 back to The Land Blind in The Open.

6-8, 10, 11, 14, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25-28, 30, 32, 33, 35, 38, 40, 42, 44, 46, 48, 50-52, 54-56, 58, 60, & 61.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

24 back to The Water Blind in The Open. Don't have numbers.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Don't have numbers.


So why not?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not in Anderson. I got the numbers 2nd hand. A big thanks to those who keep me informed.

You'll probably hear about an explosion (Lighting the heater to start up the boiler.) in The Cat Cracker @ the refinery in Wynnewood, OK. It happened less than an hour after I left this evening & shortly before my brother made it there. One guy was killed (I won't go into specifics as it's FRICKED up.) & 2 others severely burned. 1 is in critical condition as of Sat morning. To say the least, FTs are 2nd fiddle tonight.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Good sources from Anderson bad news from work, Wynnewood is cattle and horse country just up the road, glad you and your bro are OK


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes sir. Wynnewood is certainly rural to say the least. The 1st time I have been up here since 2008 when I dated a girl who went to OU. Norman isn't what I thought it would be, but OKC is okay. 

I'll find out soon enough what happened yesterday. I appreciate the concern. 

Looking forward to great news from Anderson today.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jacob,

Sorry to hear about Wynnewood but I have to ask what is a Cat Cracker?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluid_catalytic_cracking

Also called The FCC.

You in Anderson?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You in Anderson?


Nope, don't have a dog in this hunt. 

Watching it rain at the house and trying to hold my recliner down in between bbqing some ribs on the egg.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

13 back Open 4th #6.11.19.27.28.32.38.44.46.48.50.54.58.......that's 4 dogs for Farmer 4dogs for Milligan. 2dogs for Bickley. Dog each for Hays Casto and Fuller. Waiting for setup of fourth...in the rain.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

fetchbrowndog said:


> 13 back Open 4th #6.11.19.27.28.32.38.44.46.48.50.54.58.......that's 4 dogs for Farmer 4dogs for Milligan. 2dogs for Bickley. Dog each for *Hays* Casto and *Fuller*. Waiting for setup of fourth...in the rain.



Gotta pull for the two Lady Aggie Alums...Gig Em Lauren and Kaye


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Gotta pull for the two Lady Aggie Alums...Gig Em Lauren and Kaye


How bout them Aggies, makin bacon right now.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on Am ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> How bout them Aggies, makin bacon right now.


In 3 weeks, they'll simply be Tiger Bait.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Results:

1st: Dealer

2nd: Mister

3rd: Skeeter

4th: Holland

Not sure if there were Jams. Congrats to all.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

unofficial (of course) back to WB in Amateur -
2,3,12,13,14,16,18,25,26,30,32,36,41,44,47


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Team Milligan!! That qualifies Dealer for the National!!! 

Congrats Regards!!

Aaron*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Tim Milligan and Mike Molthan on Dealer's win. Very nice dog.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Call backs to the Amateur water blind at 8:00 am at Vinwood: 2,3,12,13,14,16,18,25,26,30,32,36,41,44,47. Dog 41 will start.


Open Placements:

1st Dealer Molthan/Milligan (qualifies for National)
2nd Mister Watson/Farmer
3rd Skeeter Bickley
4th Holland Aycock/Farmer
Don't know JAMS

Thanks to the judges and club member volunteers for making it all happen!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congrats to Team Milligan!! That qualifies Dealer for the National!!!
> 
> Congrats Regards!!
> 
> Aaron*



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Call backs to the Amateur water blind at 8:00 am at Vinwood: 2,3,12,13,14,16,18,25,26,30,32,36,41,44,47. Dog 41 will start.
> 
> 
> Open Placements:
> ...



Thank You , Tom


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go Tim!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Stay hot Holland!!! We have your beautiful girlfriend in waiting-LOL!!!
Congrats to all placement!!!


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

WHOOHOO!!! Congratulations Tim and Mike. Great job Dealer!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur callbacks 2,3,12,13,14,16,18,25,26,32,36,41,44.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur
1st 16 Nora Lanse Brown completes AFC qualifies for Natl Am
2nd 3 Holland Ed Aycock qualifies for Natl Am
3rd 13 Skeeter Robby Bickley
4th 32 Ali Bobby Lane
RJ 2 Henry Bob Starford
JAMS 12,14,18,25,26,36,41,44


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Holland! You too Dr Ed!!

Gooser


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to all who finished and placed. Big shout to Lance Brown and Ed A for qualifing in Sept for the Nat Am. Now stop running against us commoners. .

Thanks to the Bluebonnet bunch for another great trial. Big THANKS to the Caires and Farmers for letting use your properties to play all wekend, and to the judges for the thier time setting the wonderful test we got to attempt. 

Good way to start the Fall trial season in Texas.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all !!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Derby placements?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Bluebonnet is just an Open/Am FT in The Spring/Fall. They have a Double D/Q in Jan or Feb with Brazosport.


----------

